# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الشيخ العلامة أ.د. يعقوب الباحسين .

## هشيم بن بشير

الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
وبعد؛

فهذه ترجمة لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة الأصولي (يعقوب عبد الوهاب الباحسين) -حفظه الله تعالى-، نقلتُ تاريخ حياته من "جريدة الرياض اليومية"، العدد 13057، السنة 39، الأحد (30/ 1/ 1425هـ)، وأضفتُ إليها ما وقفتُ عليه من مؤلفاته وآثاره العلمية -حفظه الله وبارك فيه، وما أشرف عليه من رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه (بأسماء باحثيها)، وحصوله على جائزة الملك فيصل وموضوع الجائزة، وثناء العلماء عليه. وليس لي في هذا البحث إلا الجمع والترتيب.

فأقول:

مولده ونشأته: 

"هو يعقوب بن عبدالوهاب بن يوسف الباحسين، من الأسر النجدية التي هاجرت إلى العراق.
ولد في الزبير سنة 1928م، وتلقى تعليمه الابتدائي والثانوي في مدارس مدينة البصرة، ثم أكمل دراسته في كلية الشريعة في الجامع الأزهر، وقد تخرج في الكلية سنة 1951م. وزاول التدريس في المدارس الثانوية ومعاهد المعلمين في البصرة، فدرس اللغة العربية وآدابها، وعلم نفس الطفل، وعلم النفس التربوي، وطرق التدريس، ثم تابع دراسته العليا في الأزهر فحصل على دبلوم الدراسات العليا في تاريخ الفقه سنة 1966م.

ثم انتقل الى جامعة البصرة محاضراً فدرس في كلية الحقوق، ثم في كلية هيئة القانون والاقتصاد، أحكام الأوقاف، واحكام الوصايا، وأحكام الميراث، وأصول الفقه.

ثم حصل بعد حصوله على اجازة دراسية من الجامعة على:
1- دبلوم دراسات عليا مدته سنتان في الدراسات الأدبية واللغوية من معهد الدراسات العربية التابع لجامعة الدول العربية سنة 1972م.
2- الدكتوراه من كلية الشريعة والقانون في الأزهر الشريف سنة 1972م.
وعاد بعد ذلك الى جامعة البصرة، فعين في كلية الآداب، نظراً لإلغاء هيئة القانون والاقتصاد، والحاقها بجامعة بغداد.
وقد درس في كلية الآداب، التفسير، ومصطلح الحديث، والمنطق والتعبير الأدبي، والكتاب القديم، وشرح ألفية ابن مالك.
ثم ترك العراق سنة 1400هـ وعمل في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية منذ 1402هـ في قسم أصول الفقه، وأحيل للتقاعد سنة 1409هـ ثم استمر عمله في الجامعة متعاقداً في كلية الشريعة، ثم في المعهد العالي للقضاء، حتى الآن سنة 1424هـ، وقد اقتصر عمله في هذه الفترة على الاشراف على الرسائل العلمية وتدريس طلبة وطالبات الدراسات العليا.

الندوات العلمية والحلقات الدراسية التي شارك فيها:

1- الندوة العلمية العالمية الثانية لمركز دراسات الخليج في جامعة البصرة، تحت شعار (اللغة العربية وآدابها في الخليج العربي).
2- اسبوع الفقه الإسلامي الرابع في تونس سنة 1974م للفترة من 14-1974/12/19م- والاشتراك ببحث (نظرية القسامة في الفقه الإسلامي).
3- الحلقة الدراسية المقامة في جامعة البصرة- تحت شعار (بناء الطفل في الخليج العربي بناء للمستقبل)، والاشتراك ببحث مواقف الشريعة الإسلامية من الطفل)- بمناسبة السنة الدولية للطفل سنة 1979م" اهـ ما جاء في "جريدة الرياض اليومية" بنصه، انظره على هذا الرابط:
http://www.alriyadh-np.com/*******s/...kafa_10871.php

آثاره العلمية:(1)

المؤلفات المطبوعة:

1- مدخل إلى أصول الفقه. مطبعة حداد بالبصرة، عام 1968م.
2- رفع الحرج في الشريعة الإسلامية (رسالة دكتوراه). طـ دار النشر الدولي بالرياض، 1416هـ.
3- أصول الفقه: الحد والموضوع والغاية. طـ مكتبة الرشد بالرياض، 1408هـ/ 1988م.
4- التخريج عند الفقهاء والأصوليين: دراسة نظرية، تطبيقية، تأصيلية. طـ مكتبة الرشد بالرياض، 1414هـ.
5- قاعدة اليقين لا يزول بالشك: دراسة نظرية، تأصيلية، تطبيقية. طـ مكتبة الرشد بالرياض، عام 1416هـ/ 1996م.
6- القواعد الفقهية: (المبادىء، المقومات، المصادر، الدليلية، التطور): دراسة نظرية، تحليلية، تأصيلية، تاريخية. طـ مكتبة الرشد بالرياض، عام 1418هـ/ 1998م.
7- الفروق الفقهية والأصولية: (مقوماتها، شروطها، نشأتها، تطورها): دراسة نظرية وصفية. طـ مكتبة الرشد بالرياض، عام 1419هـ/ 1998م.
8- قاعدة الأمور بمقاصدها: دراسة نظرية، تأصيلية. طـ مكتبة الرشد بالرياض، عام 1419هـ/ 1998م.
9- طرق الاستدلال ومقدماتها عند المناطقة والأصوليين. طـ مكتبة الرشد بالرياض، عام 1421هـ/ 2000م.
10- قاعدة العادة مُحَكّمة: دراسة نظرية، تأصيلية، تطبيقية. طـ مكتبة الرشد بالرياض، عام 1423هـ/ 2002م.

(2) الأبحاث المنشورة:

1- نظرية القسامة في الفقه الإسلامي:
بحث منشور في مجلة كلية الآداب، جامعة البصرة، سنة 1980م.
2- أصول الفقه: تدوينه وتطوّره:
بحث منشور في مجلة هيئة القانون والاقتصاد، جامعة البصرة، سنة 1970م. وفي مجلة البحوث الفقهية المعاصرة: السنة الرابعة عشرة، العدد السادس والخمسون، عام 1423هـ.
3- التفسير العلمي وآراء العلماء فيه:
بحث منشور في مجلة كلية التربية، جامعة البصرة، العدد 6، سنة 1981م.

(3) الكتب والأبحاث غير المنشورة:

1- موقف الشريعة الإسلامية من الطفل:
بحث أُلقيَ بمناسبة السنة الدولية للطفل ، البصرة.
2- علم أصول الفقه: دراسة في نشأته وتدوينه وتطوّره.
3- محاضرات في مصطلح الحديث:
محاضرات ألقيت على طلبة كلية الآداب، جامعة البصرة.
4- التفسير: تاريخه، ومناهجه:
محاضرات ألقيت على طلبة كلية الآداب ، جامعة البصرة. 
5- قاعدة "المشقة تجلب التيسير". (وهي الآن في المطبعة).
6- القياس في العبادات.

########
تنبيه: للشيخ (محمد منظور إلهي) كتاب بعنوان «القياس في العبادات»، طبعته مكتبة الرشد بالسعودية.

(4) رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراه التي أشرف عليها:
رسائل الماجستير التي أشرف عليها: 
1- التعدد في الدعاوى والبينات/ علي بن عبد الله، الراجحي. رسالة ماجستير، جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالرياض، المعهد العالي للقضاء، عام 1422هـ، 331 ورقة.

المرجع:
http://www.kfnl.gov.sa/news/AkbarIsue26/p28.htm

رسائل الدكتوراه التي أشرف عليها:

1- أصول فقه الإمام مالك النقلية/ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله الشعلان (سعودي).
2- أصول الفقه عند القاضي عبد الوهاب ـ جمعا وتوثقيا ودراسة / عبد المحسن بن محمد الريس (سعودي).
3- القطع والظن عند الأصوليين: حقيقتهما، وطرق استفادتهما، وأحكامهما: دراسة نظرية تطبيقية/ سعد بن ناصر الشثري (سعودي).
3- أصول الفقه بعد التدوين حتى نهاية القرن الرابع الهجري: دراسة وتحقيقًا/ ضويحي بن عبد الله الضويحي (سعودي).
4- علم أصول الفقه في القرن الخامس الهجري: دراسة تأريخية وتحليلية/ عثمان بن محمد الأخضر شوشان (جزائري).
5- أصول الفقه في القرن السابع الهجري: دراسة تأريخية وتحليلية/ جميل بن عبد المحسن الخلف (سعودي).

المرجع:http://www.imamu.edu.sa/collegeinst/...s/guides21.htm

6- الاستقراء وأثره في القوا عد الأصولية والفقهية / للباحث الشيخ الطيب السنوسي أحمد، بتقدم واشراف فضيلة الدكتور يعقوب الباحسين.
[ولا أدري هل هي رسالة ماجستير أم دكتوراه؟ فليُحَرَّر]

المرجع: المشاركة (32) على هذا الرابط: http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb//showt...3&pagenumber=3

(5) نشاطات أخرى:
1- اشترك في أسبوع الفقه الإسلامي الرابع المنعقد في تونس 1974م، وألفى فيه بحثًا عن القسامة في الفقه الإسلامي.
2- الحلقة الدراسية المقامة في جامعة البصرة ، تحت شعار (بناء الطفل في الخليج العربي بناء للمستقبل)، وألقى فيها بحثًا عن موقف الشريعة الإسلامية من الطفل.
3- عضوية هيئة تحرير مجلة كلية الآداب في جامعة البصرة.
4- محاضرة في الموسم الثقافي بجامعة البترول بعنوان: القواعد الفقهية الواقع والتطلعات.
5- محاضرات في جامع الفرقان حول مقاصد الشريعة، أربعة أيام.
6- الإشراف على عدد كثير من رسائل الدكتوراه والماجستير ومناقشتها في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، وجامعة أم القرى، وكليات البنات. [وقد عرضنا بعضًا منها].
7- التَّعاون بإلقاء محاضرات على طلبة معهد الإدارة العامة، في الدورات الآتية:
أ- دورات دراسة الأنظمة، لسنوات متعدّدة.
ب- دورات لطلبة هيئة الادعاء والتحقيق، في عدد من دوراتها الأولى.

المرجع: http://www.fiqhia.com/dr10.php

حصوله على جائزة الملك فيصل العالمية (بالاشتراك):

حصل (د. يعقوب بن عبد الوهاب الباحسين) -حفظه الله- على جائزة الملك فيصل للدراسات الإسلامية (بالاشتراك)، لعام 1424هـ/ 2005م، وموضوع الجائزة "الدراسات التي عنيت بالقواعد الفقهية"؛ لبحوثه المتميزة في مجال الدراسات الفقهية؛ حيث كَتَب في مجال القواعد الفقهية كتابات تتصف بالتأصيل والتجديد، كما جاء في بيان الأمانة العامة لجائزة الملك فيصل، وهذا نصه:
"بعون من الله وتوفيقه اجتمعت لجان الاختيار لجائزة الملك فيصل العالمية في الفروع الأربعة : الدراسات الإسلامية، واللغة العربية والأدب، والطب، والعلوم. وذلك في سلسلة من الجلسات امتدت من يوم السبت الثاني من ذي الحجة عام 1424هـ إلى يوم الثلاثاء الخامس من الشهر نفسه (24 – 27 يناير 2004م)، وتوصلت إلى القرارات الآتية : 
أولا: قررت لجنة الاختيار لجائزة الملك فيصل العالمية للدراسات الإسلامية منح الجائزة، هذا العام (1424هـ/2004م) وموضوعها (الدراسات التي عنيت بالقواعد الفقهية). مناصفة بين : الدكتور علي أحمد غلام ندوي، الهندي الجنسية، والدكتور يعقوب بن عبد الوهاب الباحسين، السعودي الجنسية، وذلك لبحوثهما المتميزة؛ إذ استخرج الأول القواعد الفقهية في المعاملات المالية من المصادر الأصيلة وربطها بالحاضر المعاصر بصورة تفصيلية مبتكرة. وكتب الثاني في القواعد الفقهية كتابات تتصف بالتأصيل والتجديد".
انظره على هذا الرابط:
http://www.kff.com/arabic/kfip/w_archive.html

وجاء في جريدة الوطن (العدد 1216، السنة الرابعة: 6/ 12/ 1424هـ) ما نصه:
"علماء وباحثون من سويسرا وبريطانيا ومصر والهند والسعودية ينالون جائزة الملك فيصل العالمية:
أعلن مساء أمس في مؤتمر صحفي عقده رئيس هيئة جائزة الملك فيصل العالمية سمو الأمير خالد الفيصل عن أسماء الفائزين بالجائزة لعام (1424هـ - 2004م)، حيث فاز في مجال الدراسات الإسلامية الدكتور علي أحمد غلام محمد ندوي من الهند بالاشتراك مع الدكتور يعقوب عبد الوهاب الباحسين من السعودية ...":
انظره على هذا الرابط: http://www.kff.com/arabic/kfip/w_archive.html

ثناء العلماء عليه:

أخبرني أحدُ طلاّب الشيخ العلاّمة الأصولي عبد الله بن غديّان أنّه لم يسمعِ الشيخَ يُثني على كتاباتِ أحدٍ من المعاصرين مثلَ ما يُثني على كتابات وبحوث الشيخ يعقوب الباحسين .. 

انظره على هذا الرابط: http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb//showt...C7%CD%D3%ED%E4

وفي الختام:
نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يُبارك في الشيخ (يعقوب)، ويُمتعنا بطول بقائه، وينفعنا وإياه بعلومه، آمين.
والحمد لله رب العالمين. 


المصادر :

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...C7%CD%D3%ED%E4

و 

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=59181



_____________

فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور يعقوب الباحسين أحد الأصوليين والمؤلفين الأعلام في هذه الأمة،إنه الأستاذ والصاحب لكثير من كبار العلماء وغيرهم من طلبة العلم،يشهد بذلك الأخوة التي عُرفت بين الشيخ يعقوب والشيخ بكر أبو زيد عضو هيئة كبار العلماء.

ولد شيخنا في بلدة الزبير بمدينة البصرة في العراق،وتلقى تعليمه الثانوي في البصرة،ودرس الجامعة حتى مرحلة الدكتوراه في كلية الشريعة والقانون بالأزهر،حصل على درجة الدكتوراه في رســـالته القيمة (رفع الحرج في الشريعة الإسلامية) وذلك عام 1972م.

وقد دَرَّسَ في كلية الحقوق والآداب بجامعة البصرة.
ثم ألتحق بقسم أصول الفقه في كلية الشريعة بالرياض وذلك عام 1402هـ،ودرّسَ في كلية الشريعة بالرياض أكثر من عشرين عاماً،كما كان أكثر تدريسه لطلاب الدراسات العليا ناقش وأشــرف على عشــرات الرســـــائل الأصوليـة.
من مؤلفاته المنشورة:
1. رفع الحرج في الشريعة الإسلامية.
2. قاعدة اليقين لا يزول بالشك.
3. قاعدة الأمور بمقاصدها.
4. قاعدة العادة محكمة.
5. قاعدة المشقة تجلب التيسير.
6. القواعد الفقهية.
7. أصول الفقه.
8. الفروق الفقهية والأصولية.
9. الحد والموضوع والغاية والتخريج عند الفقهاء والأصوليين.
10. طرق الاستدلال ومقدماتها عند المناطقة والأصوليين.


كما اتسمت مؤلفات الشيخ في القواعد الفقيهة بأمرين:
الأول: العناية بالتأصيل ووضع الضوابط دون الاهتمام بالجزئيات.
الثاني: دراسة أركان القاعدة الفقهية وشروطها،والتنبي  ه إلى الاهتمام بذلك في ميدان دراسة القواعد.

كما يعد هذا المنهج الذي سلكه الشيخ في دراسة القواعد الفقهية يُعدُ من التجديد العلمي في دراسة القواعد الفقهية إذ لم يُعهد قبله أن درست القواعد بهذا المنهج.

يعمل شيخنا حالياً أُستاذاً مشاركاً بالمعهد العالي للقضاء.

* استفدت هذه الترجمة من صحيفة مرآة الجامعة.

http://www.d-sunnah.net/forum/archiv...p?t-13645.html

----------


## العفالقي

معه عدة لغات درسنا في المعهد العالي للقضاء حفظه الله .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> معه عدة لغات درسنا في المعهد العالي للقضاء حفظه الله .


صدقت و بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم .. وهو عالم موسوعي معروف . 

خصوصاً مؤلفاته   الرائعة التي تجمع بين الرصانة العلميه واللغة الأدبية الرائعه والراقية .

----------


## خالد السالم

شيخنا العلامة الأصولي / يعقوب الباحسين يٌعتبر من علماء الأصول ، وهو شيخ لغالب أعضاء هيئة التدريس في قسم أصول الفقه بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية .

ترجع أصوله لمدينة أشيقر في نجد وابناء عمه لا يزالون في نجد وقد هاجر جده للزبير ، والشيخ يعقوب رجع من الزبير إلى الرياض عام 1400هـ تقريباً .

قال الشيخ ابن غديان للشيخ يعقوب/ رسالتك -رفع الحرج- تستحق أن تُكتب بماء الذهب .

يتميّز الشيخ يعقوب بالعقل التحليلي والنظر الشمولي للمسألة ، ويرفض العقل الجمعي المبني على جمع وحشد الأقوال والنصوص دون تحليلها ونظمها في قواعد وأصول متّسقة ، وهذا تجده واضحاً جلياً في كتبه، وانظر منها مثلاً: القواعد الفقهية والتخريج ورفع الحرج وقاعدة المشقة تجلب التيسير.





> معه عدة لغات درسنا في المعهد العالي للقضاء حفظه الله .


الشيخ يجيد اللغة الانجليزية .
ويعرف -ولكن لا يجيدها تماماً - بعض اللغات، مثل: الكردية والعبرية وأظن كذلك الفارسية وغيرها من اللغات . مع الانتباه إلى الشيخ لا يُعتبر ( معه لغات أخرى غير الانجليزية ) لأنه لا يستطيع أن يقرأ كتباً باللغات المذكورة كونه لا يجيدها تماماً

ولعلَّ الله ييسّر إخراج ترجمةٍ تليق به.

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سأكون شاكرا لكل أخ يساعدني على الحصول على هاتف وايميل العلامة الشيخ يعقوب رعاه الله .

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

تم اليوم تعيين الشيخ يعقوب الباحسين عضواً في هيئة كبار العلماء .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

للفائدة

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

لمزيد من الفائدة ..

----------


## أسـامة

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

بكل صدق أقول لكم:
أنا من المولعين والمتيمين بمؤلفات الدكتور يعقوب حفظه الله.
وكلها - في رأيي - تكتب - بماء الذهب.

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> جزاكم الله خيرًا


واياك يا اخي الكريم .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> بكل صدق أقول لكم:
> أنا من المولعين والمتيمين بمؤلفات الدكتور يعقوب حفظه الله.
> وكلها - في رأيي - تكتب - بماء الذهب.


صدقت يا اخي الكريم .. والشيخ  ـ حفظه الله ـ  عالم ضيعه قومه ، وعلى طلاب الشيخ في المعهد وغيره واجب كبير ـ لم يقوموا به - في نشر علم الشيخ والتعريف به .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله في الشيخ

----------

